# HIT Epoxy, how long do you wait before you fletch?



## Marble (May 6, 2018)

I usually wait until the next day to fletch. 

They can, and have, moved after inserting them. 

Premarket a Q tip and have some solvent handy to clean the interior wall of the arrow off after inserting the insert. A little wipe will get any residual glue off the walls and make putting in field tips eaaier.

Lastly, I hit the end of the arrow with the stone just a little bit to make sure no epoxy is left there.


----------



## fishbones (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks, all good advice I will try on next set. I waited 24 hours to fletch.
I have noticed a couple field points threaded in a little tough but after the threads were clean had no issue.
I worried a little about the insert coming out some when pulling the HIT tool out.


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

We no longer use the supplied HIT epoxy due to movement as its curing. Get's expensive replacing customers arrows. We switched over to a 5 minute epoxy years ago and have had zero issues since. And before anyone asks, no we have never had a customer come back with an insert that pulled out.


----------



## as.ks.ak (Aug 13, 2016)

GreggWNY said:


> We no longer use the supplied HIT epoxy due to movement as its curing. Get's expensive replacing customers arrows. We switched over to a 5 minute epoxy years ago and have had zero issues since. And before anyone asks, no we have never had a customer come back with an insert that pulled out.


I used the HIT epoxy and already had 3 G-D D-mn inserts pull out. What 5 min epoxy are you using? Would love to try it. Also, if you had inserts pull out, would you hit the shaft with a 400 grit rolled up to roughen up the shaft before trying to reapply new inserts?

Appreciate the feedback. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

I wait the 24 hours as recommended. Besides thoroughly cleaning the inside of the shaft and insert itself, I always take the nocks off to avoid any vacuum pressure buildup. Also, I lay the shafts on a flat surface to cure. Have never had an insert come out.


----------



## saub74 (Jan 27, 2016)

Following


----------



## as.ks.ak (Aug 13, 2016)

A buddy had the G5 u-gu nock and insert glue. Worked great! Dries SUPER fast, so be quick with your installation. But I’ve had no issues thus far. And no worries I’m not mixing the epoxy well enough (which is my sneaking suspicion as to why I had issues).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROSCO 1 (Feb 4, 2009)

next day


----------



## harrison_floyd (Mar 14, 2016)

we've gotte away from using the hit epoxy. its messy and inserts can shift no matter how careful you are. we started just using the same bsi super glue that we glue in all our other inserts with and glue fletching with. have to be careful not to let them hang up on the way in and swab them right after or the glue will dry and keep the tips from being able to screw in. but with this you can literally shoot seconds after building the arrow (preferably into a bag not a foam target). a lot of people thing the inserts will pull out and that super glue doesnt work as good but we dont have any issues with it at all (and the customer can leave with their arrows that day)


----------



## harrison_floyd (Mar 14, 2016)

also we made our own insert tool out of a small bolt and two nuts set to the correct depth to put the inserts in, works a lot better than eastons plastic tools


----------

